
Plus codes: addresses for everyone - toomuchtodo
https://plus.codes/
======
toomuchtodo
I had never heard of plus codes, and became curious when I saw them start to
show up in desktop Google Maps sometime recently. Very cool!

Is this something OSM could incorporate? The documentation states Google has
open sourced the technology.

~~~
rmc
There was a long discussion on some OSM mailing lists about this. Since plus
codes are basically a lat/lon encoding system, then any app or service that
uses OSM data (or any other map data) can easily support plus codes right now.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thanks so much!

